# Repair Stand Adapter for Madone Doesn't Fit



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

This is strange, bought a repair stand and Madone adapter to work on my 2011 Madone, put the right set of inserts in but it's still too tight to fit the seat cap.... anyone else have an issue with this or is this a DFU.

Thanks

OTB


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

are you sure you didnt end up getting the old adapter that only works with the aero seatcap?


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Did you get two inserts, one for aero and other for Madone?

I bought the adaptor this year and have two. I found it a little tight but it closed.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

also a 2011 and it fits tight on the seat post and in the stand.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

If you have an unnecessary areo (2008-2010) style adapter, send a PM to me, please.


----------

